# Hair thinning and constant tiredness but results fine? Help!



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi

I am 30 year old man, I always have had a boarderline underactive thyroid but the last few months I've been stressed and noticed I was tired all the time. My hair has gone from really thick to really thinned out. Theres no real hair loss just it looks lost where is has all thinned.

My eyebrows if I gently tugged them will come out easy as will my chest hair.

Also my knuckles where I have hair are all thinned out to.

Im tired alot, very foggy kinda tired and my chest has like a weighty feeling on it.

I got my thyroid checked few weeks ago and it was fine but somehow I think there is still something wrong with my thyroid.

My outer eyebrows aswel are all thinned out.

I must mention too my mother has an underactive thyroid

Any help would be amazing

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; can you please tell us how your thyroid was checked? Do you have test results and ranges you can post?

Did you have an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

Listening to your body is important; if you think you have a thyroid problem, you probably do.

I will list some important tests and do insist on an ultra-sound.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi there.

Thank you  I didnt have an ultrasound and I dont really know what the exact tests were. All I know is I went to my doctor and got my bloods taken and he said they were normal.

I will try these tests. They are done with blood test yes?

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, go to your doctors office & get copies of everything, uktrasound reports, bloodwork (with references ranges, etc.

I think we will be more helpful if we can see some numbers etc in addition to your symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That is correct. Good luck! And let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you I shall do


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all!

I got my results back. At first my results were all clear but got a message from doctor saying I tested postive for antibodies in thyroid.

What does this mean? I have to go to him tomorrow. Im guessing I have thyroid problem which I already kinda knew I had.

What do people recommend to take with regard to T3/T4?

Thank you


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have antibodies too. My other levels are normal exept for a mildly low T3. They told me I have Hashimotos disease, which is an autoimmune disease of the thyroid. My pcp said nothing was wrong with my thyroid so I went to an endocronologist and she diagnosed me with Hashis. I too knew something was wrong. These docs seldom check for antibodies. I would definately request a thyroid ultrasound. I have to have one yearly because I have nodules. They are common with thyroid issues. My current endo want to just wait for my thyroid to go and then treat me do I'm going to get a second opinion cuz I feel like crap


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the actual results? We're kinda skeptical around here and never accept the "all clear" or "normal" results.

Thyroid antibodies usually mean you have an autoimmune condition. What condition depends on the actual antibodies tested and, usually further testing.

Patients with antibodies should always have a baseline ultrasound.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

He just texted me so didn't get to see the results, just was told I tested positive for anitibodies in my thyroid.

Does this mean for sure I will be on meds?

Prob explains my fatique and hair loss


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

They will probably only medicate you if your thyroid hormones are off. Mine are still close to being ok so they aren't medicating me yet. Post your results when you get them and someone here will have good advice im sure. I'm still completely new to this too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There is quite a lot of research that suggests early intervention with medication can help manage thyroid dysfunction long term. I'll try to stop by later with some links.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you 

So if you catch it in time you can cure it almost? and don't have to say on medication long term?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, unfortunately, there is no cure for these types of autoimmune diseases. The idea behind starting meds early is to minimize the symtpoms. By taking medication, you generally keep the antibodies at low levels (and antibodies are responsible for the symptoms). People who start medication when the disease process is rather advanced often have to consider more aggressive measures, like surgery, to address quality of life issues/symptoms.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

I see, so I shall prob be put on thyroid medication ?


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi, I was at doctors. I didnt see my blood work but seen my thyroid triglycerides level, which was 63.

My doctor put me on eltroxin 25mg


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a good thing. Let us know how you feel on it.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

the 63 is good you mean?

Yes I have to take them for a month and do bloods and see how I get on.

He said I'm not underactive yet but that eventually I shall be and maybe the medicine might help give it a lift.

So we shall see


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, I meant its good you are started on meds.


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok cool!

I heard not get things about eltroxin but I shall try it for the month. Can't hurt.

Do you know if I get my thyroid sorted shall my hair stop the sudden thinning? and eyebrow loss too?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It should significantly help with hair loss. Of course, some of it could be attributed to other things (male pattern baldness-stuff, low testosterone etc).


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah the more I got tired and noticed my thyroid levels I noticed my hair thinning and felt awful, same with my eyebrows


----------



## Walkingonadream (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Just an update. I have started my eltroxin, it turns out I have hashimoto's. I feel alot better then I did last week thats for sure. Don't know is it placebo effect or the tablets have started to take course.

I'm also on evening primrose. My hair isn't as awful texture as it was say 2 weeks ago. Still not great but some tiny hairs growing back where I had lost them.

How long before hair gets back to normal once your thyroid is functioning?

Was scary seeing how rapidly my hair was thinning and losing it. Was almost overnight, of course it wasn't but you get what I mean.

Thanks  and any advice would be great.


----------

